# Ascend D10T - rod holder ideas



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone have an Ascend D10T (SOT) kayak and have rod holders installed on it? Looking around on DIY kayak fishing forums and did not see much out there. Post pics if you got em. Thanks


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I just picked one up a couple weeks ago and have been rigging it up since then. I finished the raised seat yesterday and the next project is the rod holders. I ordered the bass pro cheapie at 2 for ten bucks and am going to mount them to the dry box that I have mounted in the front. Agree nothing on line really specific to this yak. Are you looking for rod holders to stage rods while on creeks and rivers? I am trying to mount everything to the boxes rather than the yak to keep it simple and clean. I will post some pics when I get done, hopefully you do the same.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I stick with Scotty rod holders on my other kayaks. Makes it easy to swap out and was going to do the same on this one. I heard the seat slips some. Did you replace the seat or just modify the orig seat? Thanks


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

lotaluck I would really like to see your seat modification that's the only thing I don't like about the d10t the seat slips as for the rod holders I have crate that's rectangle shaped looks like a milk crate but another half size bigger i to bought the the cheap bp rod holders the ones you mount the base and you can slide the the rod holder in and out i think they came with flush mounts and I bought the side mounts and mounted them to the side of the crate that way my rods can point straight out the back cause I only fish and float paint creek so my rods can't stick straight up to many trees


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

See if this works. First time on ohub


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the rod holder/bait well I will use once or twice a year in fla. I can carry my rods vertical there but this set up won't works on creeks around here.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got one little over a week ago. I just built a kayak crate for it with rod holders on the back (I'll get a pic of that). Attached is the plan I have for rigging it up. It's not up to date cause I decided to go with that CellBlok so the battery won't be in the little storage area and I won't have to run the wires to it. I got a plan for fixing the seat sliding issue but I love that raised seat. Before I take it out for the first time, I'm gonna get the anchor trolley on it and the seat fixed.


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll try to post pics of my crate with the side mounts tomorrow but I am interested in that seat modification what exactly did you use that little bit of height would make it easier to stand


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's the crate. Forgot to mention that handles should be added to aid in lifting the yak (if you are like me and gotta lift it on the car). 











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The raised stool is actually a seat used for turkey hunting bought at Dicks for $20. I secured it with a bungee. Fits really tight then just put the stock seat over it. Fits so tight there is no way the seat cushion will slip like they originally do. I got my yak from boostedfun and he attached heavy duty Velcro to the bottom which seemed like that would have worked fine if I had not raised it. There is a quick fix for the seat slipping on YouTube if you search for it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice set-up fishermanmurph.


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the raised stool idea is there a back on it and if not is there good support from the stock seat when you set back


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

No back on it though it appears to offer the same amount of support as when it was lower. Won't know for sure till I give it a paddle.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I like that raised seat. Never seen that before on those. Very nice!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> No back on it though it appears to offer the same amount of support as when it was lower. Won't know for sure till I give it a paddle.


Let us know how it works out when you take it out if you could. I may look into doing that if it works out for ya. Right now, the fix I'm going with is placing two pad eyes behind the lower side of the seat and placing a strap (http://www.austinkayak.com/products/11895/Outdoor-Research-Accessory-Strap-36-in-Pair.html) around the lower part of the seat. I tried that paracord shown in that YouTube video and it was not working out too good. The rope kept sliding up. The method I'm gonna be using is the same method that my friend's Feel Free yak uses.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an older D10, it's a SIK but has similar issues. Behind the seat I use a milk crate (big square inset designed to take one) and I cable tied some PVC pipe inside for my rods. Since it's a SIK I mounted a single rod holder in the very shallow cup holder, works fine for me and my kids.

With your newer D10 I'd consider either a Scotty or RAM rod holder, they have a lot of options and you get what you pay for. Did the cheap rod holder once, never again.

Don't forget boys, punctuation is your friend, makes it easier to read your posts.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a different sot yak and I'm probably gonna get a 12 in rail system for my rod holder. may be an idea for you to look into.


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is my crate with the bass pro rod holders with the side mount.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

dustydog said:


> Here is my crate with the bass pro rod holders with the side mount.


I like that idea and will probably do the same except on my front box. By the way I think you fish an area that I fished last year near Chilocothe. We stayed at a campground on paint creek and had a blast. I will be doing that trip again this year for sure. Do you stand much in this yak?


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

I know the campground you stayed at it is Shawnee Valley on alum cliff rd I have a permanent site for my camper there from may 1st til nov. 1st and spend a lot of time in paint creek the owners are great people. As for the standing I do but not very well I need to be elevated more to make it easier that's why I like the idea of the stool.


----------

